# Understanding Special Operations



## Marauder06 (Nov 25, 2020)

If you want to geek out over the future of Special Operations, one good place to start is in Congressional testimony.  Attached are the official, unclassified testimonies of the the CG of SOCOM and the commanders of various theater special operations commands (TSOCs) to HASC = House Armed Services Committee, or SASC = Senate Armed Services Committee.  If you're doing SOF-focused research, or if you're just interested in US Special Operations in general, this is a good place to start. 

Information is as of 2020.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 25, 2020)

TOO MANY BUZZWORDS!!!!  My brain hurts after just 2 of those docs....


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 25, 2020)

x SF med said:


> TOO MANY BUZZWORDS!!!!  My brain hurts after just 2 of those docs....


I know you already read all of them... you probably could have written most of them (much more legibly) as well :)


----------



## x SF med (Nov 25, 2020)

EVERY GO (um, actually all people, everywhere) needs to read this before putting pen to paper, fingers to keyboard, or opening their mouth.

Politics and the English Language, George Orwell  

The link is to the UK public library, and the link also has the article/essay "Shooting an Elephant", which is germane in an Officer Professional Development kind of way.


----------



## AWP (Nov 25, 2020)

You could put the cure to cancer in a Powerpoint and the fatality rate would remain the same...


----------



## x SF med (Nov 25, 2020)

AWP said:


> You could put the cure to cancer in a Powerpoint and the fatality rate would remain the same...



PowerPoint is the lariam of communication.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm fine with PowerPoint.  As far as presentations go, I think it's highly effective.  But like any tool, it can be abused.  And it frequently is.  However, I definitely don't want to go back to butcher blog or "view graph" overhead projector days.  The issue is more with the presenters rather than PowerPoint.


----------

